# Cabela's 4x4 Off-Road Adventure 3 - crashes



## Freezz (Feb 19, 2011)

Cabela's 4x4 Off-Road Adventure 3 (Cora 3) have constantly crashes after playing video with logos companies. This always happen with persons who has new system. I thought it's problem my new OS - Windows Seven (I tried use compatibility, run as an administrator and etc) but suddenly found that it's hardware problem and even found two solutions:
1. I can play in Cora 3 using my second integral videocard IntelHD. It's strange but anyway it not work for everybody, cause everybody not use two videocards. (I have ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5730 like primary videocard)
2. Then I tried use less RAM in system (for me any number less than 2610) and the game suddenly became work!!! (win+R/msconfig/boot/Advanced option/Maximum Memory/2500/Apply/ After reboot game will work). But it's not really convenient way.
I wasn't using OS compatibility or some software changes in both variants.

And I ask for some help. What solution for starting game on any new system? May be there are ways to start the game with special parameters using only 2500 RAM or force Videocard use less RAM for special games?


----------



## Freezz (Feb 19, 2011)

I had this mistake:
_Error in file C:\2002\Src\Game\EngineDll\Debug\Src\DebugSystem.cpp at line 1520 in function safe_malloc:
[SYSTEM ] *Out of memory* at line -1 in file C:\2002\Src\Game\EngineDll\Debug\Src\DebugSystem.cpp in function safe_malloc
Caught in function safe_malloc<-cTextureDX::CreateAndLoadPlainTexture<-cTextureDX::Load<-cTextureManager::LoadTexture<-cShaderPass::AddInterfaceStage<-cShader::AddInterfacePass<-cShader::Compile<-cShaderManager::LoadShader<-cFrameWork::LoadResources<-cFrameWork::InitApp<-Main_


----------

